# ce / ça / cela / ceci



## skurvydogg

Quelle est la différence entre ce et ça?

Merci^^

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour la question de l'élision de _ce_ et _ça_, voir ce fil.


----------



## Spain_is_different

"Ça" s'utilise surtout oralement et est un synonime de "cela", le pronom démostratif. "Ce" est l'adjectif démostratif "standard" (on peut aussi dire ce (nom)-ci ou ce (nom)-là pour exprimer la proximité de ce à quoi on fait allusion.


----------



## annief88

salut tout le monde!

Je voudrais vous demander quelle est la difference entre *cela *et *ce*. 
Il y a deux phrase:
"Viens demain ou apres-demain. *Cela* m'est egal."
"Viens demain! *C'*est important!"

Pourriez-vous me dire quand on utilise cela et quand ce?

Merci beaucoup
Annie


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

Lorsqu'il y a un pronom personnel (comme *m' *ici), entre le démonstratif et être, il faut utiliser *cela* (ou *ça*, plus familier).
_Cela m'est égal._

Sinon, en théorie les deux sont possibles. 
_C'est important.
Cela est important.
_On aura quand même tendance à beaucoup plus utiliser c' dans ce cas.


Attends, d'autres avis, je crois que c'est plus compliqué que ça.


----------



## joueurdebasson

oui, je suis d'accord avec mickaël.  mais en générale je dirais "ça" plutôt que "cela".  mais comme il a dit, "ça" est assez familier, alors, si on n'est pas parmi les amis il vaut mieux qu'on dise "cela".


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Tout à fait d'accord avec Mickael et Joueurdebasson. Il me semble que l'emploi de "*ce" n'est obligatoire que dans deux cas:*

*1/ Devant le verbe "être":*

   "C'est un chic type", "C'est très intéressant"

A la forme négative il est correct d'employer "ce" de la même façon : « Ce n’est pas un chic type » « Ce n’est pas très intéressant ». Oralement on peut dire : « Cela (ou : ça ) n’est pas intéressant » , mais il est impossible de dire « cela n’est pas un chic type » parce que contrairement à « ce », cela » ne peut se rapporter à une personne ou à tout être animé. Dans la langue courante orale la question ne se pose plus, puisqu’on entend souvent : « C’est pas un chic type », « C’est pas intéressant », mais ces formes sont incorrectes à l’écrit.

 « Ce » peut s’employer aussi si le verbe « être » est précédé des semi-auxiliaires « devoir » et « pouvoir » : « *Ce doit être lui* » , « *Ce ne peut* *être que le chien du voisin* », mais oralement on dit plutôt : « ça doit être lui », « ça ne peut être que le chien du voisin ».

*2/ Devant les pronoms relatifs*

« *Ecoute ce qu’on dit* », « *ce dont je me souviens*, c’est qu’il n’a pas cessé de parler »…


On le trouve aussi dans deux ou trois expressions figées : «* Ce disant*, il claqua la porte » (= en disant cela ) , « *Ce faisant*, il ne s’apercevait pas que les passants s’attroupaient autour de lui « , «  *Sur ce*, il est parti » (= là-dessus, après cela). Seule la dernière expression est usuelle.

Devant tous les autres verbes on emploie "Cela" ou familièrement "ça" comme dans "si cela ne te dérange pas".
En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## chics

Bonjour.

Il s'agit d'un conversation à l'oral écrit dans un quotidien parisien que travaille avec Le Monde.

Le maire négocie avec les fauteurs de troubles. "Pour nous, cette caméra c'est le dernier recours" dit-il "Si l'on peut éviter de la mettre, *ce sera mieux*."​
Pour quoi dit-il *ce *mais pas *ça* ou *cela* ici?

Merci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour chics ! 

*Ce* est l'abréviation correcte de _cela _lorsque ce que ce pronom remplace est situé dans la même phrase. Elle est souvent remplacée par _ça_ à l'oral (et, de plus en plus, à l'écrit car l'on utilise malheureusement bien trop souvent la langue parlée à l'écrit). Ce n'est pas nécessairement une faute, juste un registre moins soutenu si l'on s'en tient à l'oral. Je serais moins indulgente pour l'écrit : utiliser _ça_ à la place de _ce/cela_ dans une rédaction, un mémoire, un courrier professionnel ou un texte dont le registre n'est pas volontairement parlé relève, pour moi, d'un manque de connaissances évident de la part d'un francophone.

Je pense que vous avez tout simplement affaire à un véritable journaliste, quelqu'un qui sait qu'il faut utiliser un registre plus formel pour rédiger un article... ou à un maire qui parle comme l'on écrit, ce qui n'est pas mal non plus ! 

Exemples d'usage (autres que la phrase tirée de votre article) :

À l'écrit :
On devrait éviter de mettre une caméra. Ça n'est pas nécessaire !
Mettre une caméra, ce n'est pas nécessaire. Autant l'éviter.

À l'oral :
On devrait éviter de mettre une caméra, c'est pas nécessaire !
Ça sert à rien de mettre une caméra, on devrait éviter.


----------



## chics

Merci beacoup.

J'avais joujours cru que *ça* était l'abréviation de *cela*... 

 Alors, maintenant je doute, quelle difference il y a entre *ce* et *cela*? C'est exactement le même? Je ne comprends pas ton exemple a l'écrit "*Ça* n'est pas nécessaire!". Pourqoui _ça_ ici, à l'écrit? Est-ce qu'il s'agit de l'emphase?

On pourrait dire: ça, c'est pas nécesaire /ça, ce n'est pas nécessaire pour mettre l'emphase?

 

Merci.


----------



## itka

J'ai voulu répondre à Chics pour préciser les choses, mais je suis tombée sur un nonos !

Je m'adresse aux francophones :
*ce* n'est pas toujours l'abréviation de *cela*... Pouvez-vous retrouver la règle ? Moi, non !

cela ne vaut pas la peine
*ce ne vaut pas la peine
ça ne vaut pas la peine (plutôt oralement)

cela n'est pas nécessaire 
ce n'est pas nécessaire
ça n'est pas nécessaire (plutôt oralement)

Je crois que tout le monde est d'accord là-dessus, mais pourquoi ? 

Je vous livre quelques phrases qui vous inspireront peut-être :
cela ne me dit rien  -  *ce ne me dit rien  -  ça ne me dit rien
cela m'est égal  -  *ce m'est égal  -  ça m'est égal
cela, c'est bien  -  *ce, c'est bien  - ça, c'est bien
cela tombe bien - *ce tombe bien - ça tombe bien

cela n'est pas le moment (?) - ce n'est pas le moment  - ça n'est pas le moment

  Eh bien en écrivant tout cela, je me dis que _*ce*_ n'est pas du tout l'abréviation de _*cela*_ mais simplement le pronom indéfini du présentatif (gallicisme) *c'*est/_*ce*_ n'est pas

Je n'efface rien. A vous de voir


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour à tous!

Je me demande depuis longtemps, comment faut-il employer ces trois mots-ci: cela, ceci et ça. Autant que je comprenne, ils veulent dire exactement la même chose, mais j'imagine (bien que je ne sois pas trop sûre) qu'ils ont des functions grammaticales différentes (autrement, pourquoi en existerait-il trois exemplaires du même mot? ).
Je voudrais vous demander de m'expliquer dans lesquelles situations faut-il utiliser quels mots, s'il vous plait.

Par exemple, si je voudrais dire: Cela ne me plait pas. (ça va si j'utilise ''cela'' dans ce cas-ci? Et puis-je aussi employer ''ceci''? Quelle est la différence?)

Merci beaucoup pour tout l'aide que vous pourriez m'offrir!
[…]


----------



## josepbadalona

Bonjour, 
En principe, *ceci* est plus proche de celui qui parle que *cela* ...

c'est aussi simple que *cela* / que *ça*

"ça" est la forme raccourcie de "cela" 

comment *ça *va? >>> et pas "cela"

*cela* fait trois heures que je t'attends *= ça* fait ...>>> moins littéraire
je ne dis pas *cela* pour t'ennuyer*=* je ne dis pas *ça..*

J'espère que tu y vois plus clair dans tout* ceci/cela*


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour, monsieur Joseph!  

Donc, c'est aussi simple que *ça/cela*?  La seule différence entre les deux c'est que ''cela'' est plus ''soutenu'' que ''ça'' qui es (j'imagine) ce que les jeunes utilisent plutôt que les..adultes.


----------



## Blumengarten

Je me souviens la différence comme ça:

Ce*ci* = quelque chose est i*ci*
ce*la* = queque chose est *là*


----------



## Kolan

Une autre considération, voi*ci*:

*Ceci* = qqch. qui suit dans la phrase, _comme ceci, (...)._
*Cela* = qqch. qui précède, _(...), comme cela._

Et voi*là*.

*Ça* = soit _ceci_, soit _cela_, sans distinction dans le langage courant.


----------



## moe0204

Kolan said:


> *Ceci* = qqch. qui suit dans la phrase, _comme ceci, (...)._
> *Cela* = qqch. qui précède, _(...), comme cela._



C'est même la seule véritable différence entre _ceci_ et _cela _
C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi on doit dire _"cela dit"_, et non _"ceci dit"_...


----------



## Nicomon

moe0204 said:


> C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi on doit dire _"cela dit"_, et non _"ceci dit"_...


 
*Cela* dit, je précise tout de même *ceci* 


> On peut employer la locution _cela dit_ pour résumer ce qui vient d'être dit avant d'y apporter une restriction. Cette locution est logiquement préférable à *ceci dit, qui est moins fréquente mais tout de même admise*.


Source i*ci* et il y a aussi *ça*


----------



## Jominare

Salut ! J'aurais aimé savoir la différence entre ces deux termes. Utilise-t-on les deux dans les mêmes conditions ou non ? Je fais évidemment référence à ce/ça.

Exemple : _Demain, ce/ça sera bon ?_

Et entre cela et ça ?

Exemple : _Cela/Ça fait déjà quelque temps que..._

Merci à vous !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Juste une question de registre, soutenu pour "cela" (plutôt rare à l'oral), courant  pour "ça".


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
"ça" est un pronom démonstratif. (qui ne prend de sens que si on montre quelque chose du doigt.)
"ce" n'est pas démonstratif. Il peut-être pronom personnel neutre (comme dans qu'est-ce que *c'*est"? (et dans ce cas, il n'est jamais que sujet.)
Il peut aussi être pronom corrélatif, (dont l'usage est réservé à être antécédent du pronom relatif "que") comme dans : Je sais *ce* que c'est. (Et dans ce cas, il peut être autre chose que sujet).

Pour faire simple : "dans la phrase "c'est", on utilise "ce", et non pas "ça". (ou rarement)
Le futur est donc "ce sera".


----------



## A Gargantua

Bonjour,

J’ai écris la phrase suivante:
Il cherchait à montrer aux lecteurs les valeurs qui lui étaient chères, et cela souvent, mais pas toujours, dans le désir de se présenter comme membre de la république des lettres.

Pourtant, j’hésite entre ‘cela souvent’ et ‘ce souvent’; lequel des deux convient  ici?

Merci en avance,
A Gargantua


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont ici possibles.


----------



## guniang

Bonjour,
Quelle est la différence entre 'ça' et 'cela'?
Est-ce que dans la phrase en dessous on pourrait utiliser 'ça' au lieu de 'cela'?
La phrase: 'Il s'est passé beaucoup de choses, mais cela ne change rien à mes projets.'

Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## Ayslin

Bonjour,

Oui, tu peux utiliser _ça _à la place de_ cela_ dans cette phrase et dans toutes les autres phrases. _Cela_ est plus soutenu que _ça_.
Tu va utiliser _ça_ plus à l'oral et _cela_ plus à l'écrit.

Bonne journée !


----------



## progamer

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau ici et j'aimerais poser une question car ça a été très difficile à comprendre pour moi, bon, voilà, j'ai lu sur mon livre de français que le pronom démonstratif ''ce'' est utilisé comme le sujet avec *être, devoir être, pouvoir être*, mais est-ce comme on dit quotidiennement ? par exemple, on dit bien ''_ça peut être dangereux_.'' mais pas ''_ce peut être dangereux_.'', n'est-ce pas ?

Et dans le cas du futur, on dit ''ce sera dangereux.'' ou ''ça sera dangereux.'' ?

S'il vous plaît si vous pouviez me donner la réponse correcte...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour progamer et bienvenue ! 

En fait, si _ce_ est possible, _ça_ l'est également dans un registre moins soutenu. En revanche, si _ce_ est élidé en _c'_, _ça_ n'est pas possible (sauf en Belgique). Toutefois, _cela_ est toujours possible.

_*Ça* peut être dangereux._ (langue parlée)
_*Ça* sera dangereux_. (langue parlée)
_*Ça* est dangereux_. (inusité, sauf en Belgique)
_*Ça* était dangereux_. (inusité, sauf en Belgique)

_*Ce* peut être dangereux._ (soutenu)
_*Ce* sera dangereux._ (usuel)
_*C'*est dangereux_. (usuel)
_*C'*était dangereux_. (usuel)

_*Cela* peut être dangereux._ (usuel)
_*Cela* sera dangereux._ (soutenu)
_*Cela* est dangereux._ (soutenu)
_*Cela* était dangereux._ (soutenu)


----------



## Deslandes

"C'est ce qui me dérange." OU "C'est ça qui me dérange." 

Quelle version est la (plus) correcte ? 

"C'est ce" ou "C'est ça", peux-je les utilisé avec la même acception ? Merci !


----------



## carocome

Les deux sont corrects. Mais, attention, en langage écrit, on ne dit pas "ça" (sauf sur un blog ou quelque chose de familier), on dit "cela". Et attention, "puis je les utilise_*r"*_


----------



## Island Thyme

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi, par exemple, «ce fut la panique» marche, mais «ça fut la panique» ne marche pas ? Même mon prof de français n'arrive pas à me faire vraiment le comprendre. Merci !


----------



## Dr Ralph

Ça ou cela fait référence à un fait ou un temps précis. Ce est sujet du verbe être (ou doit être, ou peut être).
Ce fut la panique est l'équivalent de il y eut la panique.
Fut-ce la panique ? Oui, c'est ça.


----------



## Island Thyme

Mais à un moment donné, donc un temps précis, on ne peut pas dire que ça fut la panique ?


----------



## lamy08

Non, pas au passé simple.
Par contre, avec le verbe être, on entend indifféremment ce ou ça au futur, surtout dans la langue parlée (parfois mal parlée, admettons-le): 
_ça/ce sera pour la prochaine fois _


----------



## mehoul

Au passé composé on écrit "ç'a été la panique" mais "ç" est mis à la place de "ce" (j'ai un doute là...)


----------



## Island Thyme

Et on ne dirait pas «ce a été» n'est-ce pas? Donc c'est peut-être une question de temps ? Je confonds souvent ce et ça, et j'aimerais bien l'apprivoiser.


----------



## lamy08

@Island Thyme: il y a de belles explications ici.
Quant à ça, c'est la contraction de cela.


----------



## Island Thyme

Donc là on fait le distinguo selon la musique, et pas selon le temps.......


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai essayé d'énoncer la "règle" ci-dessous.



Island Thyme said:


> Donc là on fait le distinguo selon la musique, et pas selon le temps.......



Non, pas quand même! Il y a des* usages* possibles de "ça" (forme familière de "cela") qu'il faut connaître ; il n'y a pas une règle grammaticale simple et unique qui permettrait de savoir si l'on peut employer ou non "ça".

On peut dire, à cet égard, que "ç*a" peut s'employer :

- souvent à la place de "ce" ou de "cela" devant une forme composée du verbe "être" suivie d'un attribut ou d'un complément. *Ex. : "Ca a été une grande fête." "Ca aurait été mieux si..." ;

-* devant une forme simple de ce verbe quand celle-ci commence par une consonne. *Ex. : "Il faut que ça soit vrai." "Ca sera vrai." Ca serait vrai si..." *Exception : avec le passé simple*, comme le signale lamy08. On ne dit donc pas "ça fut vrai." ;

*- quand cette forme simple de "être" est précédée de "ne" ou d'un complément personnel *: "ça n'est pas vrai" ; "ça m'est très désagréable que l'on me donne des ordres!" ; "ça ne fut pas la panique."

-* lorsque cette forme simple est précédé des verbes "pouvoir", "devoir" et "aller" *(semi-auxiliaires). Ex. : "Ca doit/peut/va être dangereux."

Cas particulier : "*Tout ça" *est bidon."

Tu pourras dire à ta prof pourquoi on ne peut pas dire "*ça* fut la panique"! (Cf. 2e tiret ci-dessus.) C'est le bon usage!

(J'espère n'avoir rien oublié.!)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour précision :
Ce + a été -> Ç'a été
Ça + a été -> Ça a été

Le Québec semble utiliser plutôt Ç'a été et la France Ça a été ; pour ma part, je préfère ce fut.


----------



## volo

Lacuzon said:


> Le Québec semble utiliser plutôt Ç'a été et la France Ça a été



 Oui, en effet, au Québec, on utiliserait plutôt ''Ç'a été'', ''Ç'avait été'', ''Ç'aura été'', ''Ç'aurait été''.

Banque de dépannage linguistique - Ça


----------



## Roméo31

A noter l'erreur du TFLi, qui écrit "ceci dit" au lieu de "cela dit".





> MAINTENANT, adv.
> *II. −* [Suggère la pertinence de l'énoncé qui le comporte au point du discours où on en est parvenu ; est obligatoirement en tête d'énoncé] Synon. _ceci dit._


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne suis pas convaincue qu'il y ait « erreur » dans le TLFI.  L'un est simplement plus familier que l'autre.


> *ceci dit/cela dit *
> 
> Les expressions _ceci dit_ et _cela dit_ sont synonymes dans le sens de « malgré tout », « quoi qu’il en soit ».  La locution _cela dit_ est toutefois plus soutenue.
> 
> Certains auteurs condamnent la locution _ceci dit_. Ils l’estiment illogique parce que le pronom démonstratif _ceci_ renvoie à ce qui va suivre, et non à ce qui vient d’être dit. Toutefois, _ceci dit_ est passée dans l’usage et est maintenant admise dans ce sens.  *Source*


  Ceci étant dit  on en a discuté assez longuement sur ce fil :  *Ceci dit / cela dit*.

Dans le contexte de friasc, je comprends après comme  _après avoir dit cela._
Mais j'aurais dit :   _À présent, je ne juge pas  / mais je ne juge pas. _


----------



## Logospreference-1

Quant à moi je suis convaincu que le TLFi a raison justement en vertu de l'argument de proximité, et que _cela dit_ utilisé mal à propos - ce n'est pas toujours le cas - n'est que pédant.
Autres temps, autres mœurs : Vaugelas (Remarques sur la langue françoise, 1647, page 519) était bien plus catégorique que moi :


> *Cela dit*. Cette phrase ne vaut rien, quoy que plusieurs l’escrivent, & particulièrement la plus-part de ceux qui font des Romans. Elle ne se peut pas escrire, parce qu'elle ne se dit jamais, on dit ordinairement _ayant dit cela_,  & c'est ainsi qu'il faut escrire. Ce qui les a trompez, c’est que l’on escrit fort bien _cela fait_, qui est bien meilleur & plus élégant que de dire _cela estant fait_, mais ils ne considerent pas, que si on l’escrit, on le dit aussi, & qu’à cause qu’on ne dit point _cela dit_, il ne faut point aussi l’escrire.


Nous pourrions ouvrir un sujet sur la seule question entre _cela dit_ et _ceci dit_…


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous !

* Je n'ai pas parlé du cas de "ceci" et de "cela" *non suivis de "dit"*, avec lesquels "l'argument de proximité" peut jouer. Cf. l'article "Ceci" du _Dictionnaire de l'Académie française : _


> Sert, en opposition avec _cela, _à distinguer nettement l'une de l'autre deux choses en question, _ceci _désignant celle qui est la plus proche. _Ceci est à moi, cela est à vous. Ceci est beau, cela est laid. _



En effet, j'ai évoqué expressément  le seul cas de "*ceci dit"* et de "*cela dit*", ce qui est différent.

* *Concernant ce dernier cas, de nombreux spécialistes de la langue prescrivent  ou jugent préférable l'emploi de "cela dit" pour reprendre ce qui vient d'être dit. *Certains considèrent même qu'il convient d'éviter l'emploi de "ceci dit" purement et simplement.

- Académie française (art. _dire_) :



> - _Cela dit, il quitta la séance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ *En ce dernier sens, on évitera d'employer *_Ceci dit, _*qui se répand fâcheusement aujourd'hui.*


  En gras dans le texte.

- M. Grevisse et M. Lenoble-Pinson :


> _Cela dit_ est souvent remplacé à tort par_ ceci dit. _Mieux vaux s'en tenir à _: Cela dit, Cela étant, revenons à nos moutons _(Académie).



Rem. : _Le bon usage_ cite quelques phrases d'écrivains ayant employé _ceci dit _en ne s'en tenant pas à cela (forcément !).

 - BDL :


> On peut employer la locution _cela dit_ pour résumer ce qui vient d'être dit avant d'y apporter une restriction. Cette locution est logiquement préférable à _ceci dit_, qui est moins fréquente mais tout de même admise.
> Exemples :
> - _Elle pourra prendre ses vacances comme je le lui ai promis; *cela dit*, elle devra être présente au bureau pour la rédaction du rapport annuel.
> - Nous avons déjà fait de nombreuses compressions; *cela dit*, il faudra encore réduire de beaucoup les frais d'exploitation si nous voulons que l'entreprise devienne rentable_.



- Didier Péchoin et Bernard Dauphin :


> "Cela dit" doit être employé pour renvoyer aux paroles qui viennent d'être prononcées. RECOMM. Eviter *ceci dit qui, en dépit de sa fréquence dans l'expression orale relâchée, reste déconseillé.


- A. V. Thomas : "_Cela dit_ (et non _ceci dit_) :_ Cela dit, il faut bien constater que..._ (R. Le Bidois)".

- J. Girodet :


> En principe, dans la langue surveillée, _ceci_ renvoie à ce qui suit, cela à ce qui précède [...] C'est pourquoi l'expression "ceci dit" est à éviter. On écrira plutôt : "cela dit".



Etc.

En conclusion, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas employer _ceci dit_ ; je dis que, à tout le moins, il est préférable de ne pas en user pour reprendre ce qui vient d'être dit. Pourquoi prendre le risque de la critique en utilisant _ceci dit_ pour reprendre ce qui vient d'être dit alors qu'en employant _cela dit_ dans ce cas on n'encourt aucune critique ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je ferai court, en ajoutant simplement ceci :


> *Remarque 1* : Malgré la mise en garde de l'Académie, le portail linguistique du Canada, rejoint par Robert, considère toutefois que « dans un autre contexte, *ceci dit* est attesté dans le sens de "*ayant dit ces mots", "sur ce*" » :
> 
> _*Ceci dit*, je dois m'en aller _(= sur ce, je dois m'en aller).


  Source Ceci / Cela (dit) - parler-francais

Cela dit... on peut en penser ce qu'on veut.
Sur ce, je passe à un autre fil.


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, je sais que certains ne condamnent pas l'emploi de "ceci dit" au lieu et place de "cela dit". D'ailleurs, je dis qu'il est préférable de...


----------



## aylaaal

Bonjour,

Je lance ma première discussion dans ce forum qui me sert de référence depuis une bonne dizaine d'années.

À chaque fois que je veux dire « Que ** soit », je ne sais pas si je dois utiliser « ce » ou « ça », ou si les deux marchent.

Exemple:
« Je préfèrerais que ** soit plus simple »
« Il faut que ** soit assez large pour que ça passe »​
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour aylaaal et bienvenue ! 

Dans ces deux exemples on peut dire les deux, mais _ce_ est plus soigné que _ça_ qui est familier.


----------



## Karim nim

Bonjour
J'espère que vous vous portez bien
s'il vous plait dans cette phrases:

Mes rêves paraissent trop réels pour que ce soit des inventions de ma part. 
pourquoi: CE soit et non pas ÇA soit

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Karim.

Les formes_ *ça est, *ça soit, etc._ seraient en effet perçues comme des contractions de _cela est, cela soit_,_ etc._, mais elles se heurtent aux formes figées _c'est, ce soit, etc. _qui s'accordent en principe au pluriel : _ce sont, ce soient, etc._
Si c'était une autre personne qui aurait fait ce commentaire, elle aurait dit : _Tes (Vos) rêves paraissent trop réels pour que *ce* soient des inventions de ta (votre) part._


----------



## JClaudeK

Karim nim said:


> Mes rêves paraissent trop réels pour que ce soient des inventions de ma part.


Dans une phrase indépendante, tu dirais sûrement: "Ce sont des inventions de ma part." (ou, éventuellement: c'est des inventions de ma part."  mais  non pas _"ça sont"_).

Dans ta phrase, ça donne donc: _Mes rêves paraissent trop réels pour que ce soient des inventions de ma part._


----------



## amateurlcf

Bonjour,

Est-ce que "cela" peut replacer une série d'idées?  Par exemple, est-ce qu'on peut écrire les phrases suivantes?

Hier, j'ai lavé la voiture, fait le ménage et réparé mon vélo.  Cela a pris beaucoup de temps.

Merci


----------



## Chaboue

Bonjour,

Oui, "cela" reprend bien toute l'énumération dans votre exemple.
Pour une conversation plus informelle et plus souvent à l'oral, "cela" peut être remplacé par "ça".


----------



## Chocou

Bonjour 🙂

D'après  l'extrait suivant du roman " Chasses à l'homme" à Christophe Guillaumot, page 12, l'auteur a employé le pronom démonstratif "ceci" à la place de "cela", j'aimerais savoir pourquoi ? De plus "tout" renvoie à la globalité du question, ce qui justifie, à mon sens, l'emploi de "cela".​


> – Connaissez-vous une dénommée Mélanie Bouzy ? demanda Wuenheim.
> – En aucune façon, rétorqua Caramany.
> – Cette personne s'est présentée dans mon service, continua le commissaire qui ne lésinait pas sur l'emploi d'adjectifs possessifs pour montrer son pouvoir et sa place dans la hiérarchie, et elle a déclaré avoir été victime d'un viol.
> – En quoi *tout* *ceci* me concerne-t-il ? questionna le lieutenant qui se doutait bien que les trois hommes n'étaient pas là pour une visite amicale ou de courtoisie.​


Merci infiniment de votre aide et du temps que cela vous aura pris. 🙂​


----------



## Philippides

Pris isolément, "ceci" ou "cela" sont souvent interchangeables. 
Lorsqu'il y a deux choses (matérielles ou immatérielles), ceci désigne celle qui est plus proche (ou désignée en premier)


----------



## gvu

Bonjour,

Normalement, cela est employé pour parler d'un évènement accompli, ceci pour parler de celui qui s'ensuit ou qui est en cours d'accomplissement. En posant sa question, cette personne évoque la situation présente ainsi que ses conséquences immédiates.


----------



## Maître Capello

Philippides said:


> ceci désigne celle qui est plus proche (ou désignée en premier)


Non, c'est le contraire ! _Ceci_ désigne bien l'élément *le plus proche*. C'est donc celui mentionné *en dernier* !

Exemple :
_— Il a raté son examen. Il faut dire qu'il avait de la fièvre.
— Ceci explique cela._

Voir aussi cet article de l'Académie :


> Le pronom _ceci_ renvoie au dernier élément d’une série énoncée précédemment ou à ce qui suit ; _cela_ renvoie au premier élément, au plus éloigné ou à ce qui précède



Autrement dit, il eût en effet mieux valu écrire _En quoi tout *cela* me concerne-t-il ?_ Mais dans la pratique, peu de francophones font vraiment la distinction entre _ceci_ et _cela_. On remarquera d'ailleurs que la phrase est extraite d'un *dialogue*, ce qui peut expliquer que le français en soit moins châtié.


----------



## Elle Paris

Dans un autre fil, j'ai mis une liste d'expressions avec "Ça" mais personne ne m'aide avec mes doutes a ce propos. Peut-on me dire dans quels cas les expressions qui suivent sont-elles acceptables? Ou alors, doit-on toujours employer "cela" ou "ceci"?

"Ça me fait ni chaud ni froid. "
"Ça me fait froid dans le dos."
"Ça me laisse froid."
"Ça fait peur."
"Ça se sent."
"Ça se comprend."
"Ça ne se fait pas."
"Ça ne se prononce pas comme ça."
"Ça ne se voit pas."
"Ça me fait ni chaud ni froid. "
"Ça ne se vous regarde pas."
"Ça s'écrit comme ça se prononce".


----------



## Terio

Toutes ces phrases sont parfaitement courantes.

Dans la langue parlée, _*ça*_ est beaucoup plus utilisé que _*ceci*_ ou que_ *cela*, _car le plus souvent on ne sent guère le besoin de préciser les nuances que _ceci _et _cela_ permettent de faire. Ils relèvent d'un niveau de langue plus soutenu. D'ailleurs, l'absence du négatif _*ne* _dans  _Ça me fait ni chaud ni froid _n'est pas choquant, alors qu'on s'attend à _Cela* ne* me fait ni chaud ni froid _car on change de registre.


----------

